# netherweberseide



## razielsun (11. Juni 2008)

hi,

ich habe unterschiedliche meinungen zum netherweberseidenfarmen gehört... deshalb mal so ne umfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

hdz2 haben die mobs einiges an leben und machen auch dmg
terrokar sinds nur ca 4k life oder so und dropt relativ gut


----------



## HobbyTwinker (11. Juni 2008)

ganz klar antwort 1. direkt neben shat und schnell zu erreichen. umfallen tun die auch fix und oft haben sie was dabei.


----------



## Orrosh (11. Juni 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ganz klar antwort 1. direkt neben shat und schnell zu erreichen. umfallen tun die auch fix und oft haben sie was dabei.



Zu HdZ2 kann ich (noch) nichts sagen, weil ich noch nicht drin war. Aber die HP und DMG Argumente von Minastirit würden mich auch überzeugen. Da müsste die Dropchance schon weeesentlich besser sein. Die war in Terokkar in den letzten Tagen aber eher "naja" .. so zwischen 10 und 12%.


----------



## razielsun (11. Juni 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> Zu HdZ2 kann ich (noch) nichts sagen, weil ich noch nicht drin war. Aber die HP und DMG Argumente von Minastirit würden mich auch überzeugen. Da müsste die Dropchance schon weeesentlich besser sein. Die war in Terokkar in den letzten Tagen aber eher "naja" .. so zwischen 10 und 12%.



ich komm auch auf 10% mit addon


----------



## Ollimua (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin immer so bei 17%. Das macht bei mir locker 2-4 Stacks in der Stunde und pro Seide 10G im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (24. Juni 2008)

also ich hab keine dropchance in prozent parat, aber vom gefühl her ist die höher als bei euch erwähnt. ich geh btw auch immer nach terrokar. Aber fürs AH farmen lohnt sich bei mir nich ,da der preis zwischen 5-7g nur schwankt. deswegen farm ich die nur ab und zu für die magieerfüllten netherstofftaschen


----------



## Spichty (28. Juli 2008)

Ich farm fast immer nur in HDZ2 da dort die Dropchance höher ist, fast 50%


----------



## iomega1 (28. Juli 2008)

Und in den Höhlen der Zeit haste auch keine Mitstreiter die auch auf der Suche sind.
Da haste ne ganze Instanz für dich alleine.
Also viel entspannter dort.
Und Dropchance sind denke ich wie immer mal dort besser mal dort besser.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Juli 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> ganz klar antwort 1. direkt neben shat und schnell zu erreichen. umfallen tun die auch fix und oft haben sie was dabei.



ich "farm" die ja nur wenn ich wiedermal splitter für arena brauch
gestern 20 splitter (21 kills :O) = 4 netharseide

aber ich farm auch selten was gezielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur eben 4k life und ca 5% dropchanse oder 8k life und 10% ..
ich find 4k leichter da ich so einfach durchrenne alles zudote und das stirbt dann. bei 8k muss ich nochmal nach doten im normalfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (29. Juli 2008)

iomega1 schrieb:


> Und in den Höhlen der Zeit haste auch keine Mitstreiter die auch auf der Suche sind.
> Da haste ne ganze Instanz für dich alleine.
> Also viel entspannter dort.
> Und Dropchance sind denke ich wie immer mal dort besser mal dort besser.




Oder du machst es wie ich und farmst sowas nachts, wo weniger oder gar keine konkurrenz ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klar, kann nicht jeder machen, sei es wegen arbeit oder schule, aber wenn am nächsten tag frei ist lohnt sich mal sone "wow-nachtschicht"

Hab immer dort gefarmt, wo man auch für ne quest irgendwelche leute befreien soll, die von den spinnen eingesponnen sind... wie gesagt, nacht, ohne konkurrenz, 1,5 stunden und ergebnis warn 30 (!) netherweberseide. und nebenbei haben mich die spinnen noch mit nem epic-schneidermuster belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

